# butts are on



## Green Hornet (Jun 12, 2006)

Good start. Smoke On! =D>


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 13, 2006)

Good luck with the cook Brian! Better to have it come off too early, than too late! You can always leave it in the cooler longer.


----------



## Finney (Jun 13, 2006)

"I like big butts"


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Good luck with the cook Brian! Better to have it come off *too* early, than *too* late! You can always leave it in the cooler longer.


Very good!!  =D>  =D>


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 13, 2006)

Brian...don't listen to Bryan!  Keep the Makers...nice to hear from a fellow KSB (Kentucky Straight Bourbon) drinker out there.  I think me and Zilla and Finney are the only guys who pubically say they drink God's water too! :!: 

Why not kick it up an notch or 3 and dive in to the Bookers!   :!: 

Butts look good...have a great day!!


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jun 13, 2006)

Butts look good. How's the bark forming? Mop with suds, drink the Makers!
Dave


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2006)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> Butts look good. How's the bark forming? Mop with suds, drink the Makers!
> Dave


He ain't peeking!


----------



## wittdog (Jun 13, 2006)

Cant' wait to see the pics.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 13, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My mouth is watering........After the last butt pics I had to reheat some from the frezeer...... :-k  I might have to do some this weekend. Are u using water or sand? What kind of wood? and how much?


----------



## Finney (Jun 13, 2006)

Sounds like the cook is going okay so far.
Try Wild Turkey "Kentucky Spirit", it's the 'top shelf' turkey.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 13, 2006)

I didn't realize it took that long to cook butts.  I just figured they took about as long as a brisket.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jun 13, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> I didn't realize it took that long to cook butts.  I just figured they took about as long as a brisket.



I put on a couple of butts last Sat at 5pm and didnt take them off until Sunday at 9am. Then I foiled them and let em rest in a cooler for 3 more hours! Unfortunately I had family over and they didn't even last as long as the cook  :tant:  No leftovers


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2006)

How are those butts coming along?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 13, 2006)

Brian, it sounds like all is going well. Hey Bill, thanks for noticing my grammer, I'm really trying hard to please you and Larry!


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2006)

So what was your total cook time? 18 hours?  You're welcome Nick.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 13, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> So what was your total cook time? 18 hours?  You're welcome Nick.



If my math is right (your not going to correct me there are you?) it was 17 hours.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="The Joker":3kp15ost]So what was your total cook time? 18 hours?  You're welcome Nick.



If my math is right (your not going to correct me there are you?) it was 17 hours.[/quote:3kp15ost]
 :taunt: Well, he posted at 10:20 and pulled them off at 4:20.   :-k


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 13, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="Cliff H.":krlazbzj]I didn't realize it took that long to cook butts.  I just figured they took about as long as a brisket.


they can.  and they can be cooked fast.  mine have now been on for 14 1/2 hours and the temp is up to 182.  pits temps have fluctuated between 225 and 250 with most of the time in the 230's.[/quote:krlazbzj]

This post was at 1:49 PM. I did the math from here.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> yep, almost 18 hours exactly.  i actually posted at 11:20 and the butts had been on for close to an hour after i had cleaned up and got back on the puter.  *i don't think this site springs forward.*
> 
> and oh yea... and thank you nick.   :!:


I think that's it!  Still, start and stop times in standard time...  :!: Sorry Nick.  :welcm:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 13, 2006)

I'll still eat it!


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 13, 2006)

Is 250 deg a good temp to shoot for on a long cook like this ?


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> I'll still eat it!


Oh, me too!  Looks great!!  =P~


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 13, 2006)

Would smaller butts have taken less time?


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2006)

Yes but they still need the "time in the zone" to break down the connective tissue and render the fat. Smaller butts will get to the zone quicker.  Personnaly, I don't like the end product in smaller butts ~ I've had the best results with 7.5 to 8 pound butts.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks for the info fellers


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 13, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="The Joker":1m369l64]So what was your total cook time? 18 hours?  You're welcome Nick.



If my math is right (*your* not going to correct me there are you?) it was 17 hours.[/quote:1m369l64]

 [-X  8-[


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 13, 2006)

Butts are looking good Bri :!: 

Finney likes big butt's


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 13, 2006)

Some people just see bbq.  I see a nice smoke ring.


----------



## Finney (Jun 13, 2006)

Man Brian.... I hate to tell you this....



but.........




 you left a small piece of bone in the pork in that first picture. 8-[


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 13, 2006)

Ok what just happend.  You did a switcharoo.  8-[     Food looks darn good


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

>



The "PIT" protector!  

 Food looks great!! =P~


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 13, 2006)

I like the edit button


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 14, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Man Brian.... I hate to tell you this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats for the dog!


----------



## wittdog (Jun 14, 2006)

Yummy looks good. =P~  You could feed this dog anytime.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jun 14, 2006)

Those butts look great Brian, I usually have the best results with 7-8lb butts and smoke em for about 18 hours. Enjoy!


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 14, 2006)

Great looking food  J man :!: 

Iused to have a Dob, that is one mean-ass looking dog


----------

